# Some pics from my moss collection:



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very cool! Is this a riparium set-up? And which species are we looking at?


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Kind of riparium, I built the background panel and I created a space to be filled with soil so can plant emersed plants. I found this moss on Washington state and brought home. Looks like is happy here.

Here are the background panel in construction:





Top view


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Not sure what specie it is.

More closeups: the background plant is an emersed form of Hydrocotile Sibthorpioides




Anubias nana emersed form


----------

